

Useful Android resources - goyalpulkit
http://www.sapandiwakar.in/technical/useful-android-resources/

======
androidb
Maybe it's because I'm new, but how do you vote down a story in HN, will I get
that privilege with karma increase?

~~~
shared4you
I recommend you read the unofficial FAQ [1] and the official guidelines [2].
In short, you can't downvote a story but you can "flag" it, which penalizes by
pushing it down the page. You can downvote comments if you have atleast 500
karma.

[1]: <http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ>

[2]: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
androidb
thank you, that's what I was looking for

